# Platinum OG 7 years strong



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 20, 2015)

My weed man started coming through with platinum og a good 7 or 8 years ago. Been smoking on that as one of my main go to strains ever since. I haven't got bored of it, and neither has anyone of my friends who has tried this strain. I turned all my buddies on to this strain and to this day, they are still consistently getting this fromvthe old man who has it. I want this strain so bad, but old man won't share it for the world. I think I just need to order the beans and see if I can find the right pheno.


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 20, 2015)

What state just curious? and how old is old ?


----------



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 20, 2015)

I started picking up off this guy in 2006. He started coming through with this strain late 2008 if I remember correctly. Looked like this ever since. I'm from chino hills, which is one of the safest cities in the state of California, so our city is many years behind the times,strains were harder to get, no clinics around, limited variety, etc. The giu is in his 60's and is an old school small time dealer (1 lb or under). He still charges a premium on this med @ $3200/lb!


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 20, 2015)

Jumfrey13 said:


> I started picking up off this guy in 2006. He started coming through with this strain late 2008 if I remember correctly. Looked like this ever since. I'm from chino hills, which is one of the safest cities in the state of California, so our city is many years behind the times,strains were harder to get, no clinics around, limited variety, etc. The giu is in his 60's and is an old school small time dealer (1 lb or under). He still charges a premium on this med @ $3200/lb!


nice, that sounds right. Imo good kind bud will always pull 32 a p. Ask him how much he paid for the clone back in the day.


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Dec 23, 2015)

32. Nice. Sounds like a dream.... I've ran across a similar platinum cut around the north coast. Dankest heaviest indica around IMO. It's so dense,lush, and kushy we couldn't tell if there was any og. Wish I knew the true lineage


----------



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 23, 2015)

mrpink55 said:


> nice, that sounds right. Imo good kind bud will always pull 32 a p. Ask him how much he paid for the clone back in the day.


I agree with that. I think that bud is WAY underpriced these days, especially in California. Takes a lot of work and money to make this stuff. If i remember correctly, he told me years back that he paid 15,000 for one clone. My memory could just be fuzzy, but next time i get some from him i will ask.


----------



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 23, 2015)

blowinmaryfast said:


> 32. Nice. Sounds like a dream.... I've ran across a similar platinum cut around the north coast. Dankest heaviest indica around IMO. It's so dense,lush, and kushy we couldn't tell if there was any og. Wish I knew the true lineage


Here is the lineage: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Platinum_OG/Apothecary_Genetics/
*Strain Lineage / Genealogy*

*Platinum OG* »»» Platinum Kush x Joe's OG Kush
Platinum Kush Probably
»»» Master Kush Probably x Afghani Probably
Master Kush Probably
Masterkush
Hindu Kush x Hindu Kush


Afghani
Afghanistan Probably Indica »»» Indica


Joe's OG Kush IBL
»»» SFV OG x {SFV OG x Lemon Pledge} IBL
SFV OG x Lemon Pledge
SFV OG
OG Kush SFV Cut Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica




Lemon Pledge »»» Unknown Strain

SFV OG (specified above)


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks bro. That actually looks close to what I've been thinking it is. How prevelant are the og attributes in yours?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

Jumfrey13 said:


> I started picking up off this guy in 2006. He started coming through with this strain late 2008 if I remember correctly. Looked like this ever since. I'm from chino hills, which is one of the safest cities in the state of California, so our city is many years behind the times,strains were harder to get, no clinics around, limited variety, etc. The giu is in his 60's and is an old school small time dealer (1 lb or under). He still charges a premium on this med @ $3200/lb!


Why couldn't you guys drive to the next town? California has all kinds of kill.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

Jumfrey13 said:


> I agree with that. I think that bud is WAY underpriced these days, especially in California. Takes a lot of work and money to make this stuff. If i remember correctly, he told me years back that he paid 15,000 for one clone. My memory could just be fuzzy, but next time i get some from him i will ask.


Lmfao.. 15,000.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

blowinmaryfast said:


> Thanks bro. That actually looks close to what I've been thinking it is. How prevelant are the og attributes in yours?


Wtf.. you were thinking all that?


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Dec 23, 2015)

Lmao. not sure about the sfv and lemon pledge because all I know is the ogk. But I feel like there is some purple lineage. My bags smell like must berries at the end. I can't pick up on much og. Esp in growth. They stretch no more than an inch in bloom


----------



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah, I don't know about the 15 grand.


----------



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 23, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Why couldn't you guys drive to the next town? California has all kinds of kill.


IM just going to order the seeds


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

Jumfrey13 said:


> IM just going to order the seeds


California offers clone only strains, take advantage. You don't need to gamble on seeds when you live in California.


----------



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 23, 2015)

The point 


mr sunshine said:


> Lmfao.. 15,000.


 the point he was trying to make when I asked him for cuttings is that he won't share them.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 23, 2015)

Jumfrey13 said:


> The point
> the point he was trying to make when I asked him for cuttings is that he won't share them.


That's cuts old news. You can buy them for 10 bucks at a dispensary. It's really not That special or hard to find.


----------



## mrpink55 (Dec 26, 2015)

Jumfrey13 said:


> Yeah, I don't know about the 15 grand.


Eh I heard orgnkid paid 40k for the Ghost OG back in the day, and then shared it with the commuinity. So it does not surprise me, some douchers around here in my neck of the woods want 5-10 k for their OG cuts.


----------



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 27, 2015)

mrpink55 said:


> Eh I heard orgnkid paid 40k for the Ghost OG back in the day, and then shared it with the commuinity. So it does not surprise me, some douchers around here in my neck of the woods want 5-10 k for their OG cuts.


Wow! Okay, I knew I heard old man correctly, but second guessed myself because it sounds incredible. It makes sense. Weed used to make a lot of money back in the day.


----------



## colonuggs (Dec 28, 2015)

mrpink55 said:


> nice, that sounds right. Imo good kind bud will always pull 32 a p. Ask him how much he paid for the clone back in the day.


1600=2000 in washington


----------



## colonuggs (Dec 28, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> California offers clone only strains, take advantage. You don't need to gamble on seeds when you live in California.


 pm and mites ..watch out


----------



## Jumfrey13 (Dec 29, 2015)

Basically, this og based strain is crossed with a hell of a lot of, afghan and pakistan-all indicas from the same cold, dry mountainous region; mixed with some hindu and some real forested grown thai buds. All the good traits, none of the bad. Add in some lemon pledge and you get the most citrusey, kandy tasting og around. Hope to get my hands on it soon.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 29, 2015)

colonuggs said:


> pm and mites ..watch out


Never had pm. I spray all my plants.. mites aren't a problem. Imo, Plants should be dunked and inspected before you take them into the grow room. sprayed as a preventative measure all threw out veg then once more in week 2 of flower. Besides you can inspect them before you buy them.. take a loop with you ,if you need to.


----------



## Dblock180 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jumfrey13 said:


> My weed man started coming through with platinum og a good 7 or 8 years ago. Been smoking on that as one of my main go to strains ever since. I haven't got bored of it, and neither has anyone of my friends who has tried this strain. I turned all my buddies on to this strain and to this day, they are still consistently getting this fromvthe old man who has it. I want this strain so bad, but old man won't share it for the world. I think I just need to order the beans and see if I can find the right pheno.





Jumfrey13 said:


> My weed man started coming through with platinum og a good 7 or 8 years ago. Been smoking on that as one of my main go to strains ever since. I haven't got bored of it, and neither has anyone of my friends who has tried this strain. I turned all my buddies on to this strain and to this day, they are still consistently getting this fromvthe old man who has it. I want this strain so bad, but old man won't share it for the world. I think I just need to order the beans and see if I can find the right pheno.


Fuck it. Gotta make it happen, somehow.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 13, 2016)

mrpink55 said:


> nice, that sounds right. Imo good kind bud will always pull 32 a p. Ask him how much he paid for the clone back in the day.





Started @ 5 k in 99' ..was as high as 4k ten years ago.. Now its 2800 and dropping yearly. It will be under 2k in 2 years.


----------



## Dblock180 (Jan 14, 2016)

Sounds delightful. I could definitely digg that.


----------

